# Friend is luring me towards Fantasy



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

For some time now a friend have tried to get me into fantasy and I am considering it. But still I do not have the time to take the leap. But I thought I post my initial thoughts I have for some armies and know then that nothing is written in stone. My friend by the way play Skavens.

Dark Elves
Great looking army! From an artistic point of view I would love this one. 
I'm thinking a quite simple build with lots of bowmen as core and two squads of CoK, maybe 10 strong each, as elite. Led by a sorceress to go with a larger group of bowmens and a dreadlord on co with the knights. Last a couple of RBT for support and a squad of shades. 

Dwarves
Great fluffwise! 
Same thought here. Dwarves gunline with lots of thunderers led by engineers. Cannons, Organ guns and Flame cannons for support. 

Ogres
Sound fun to play and few in numbers sounds good for trying out a new concept of warhammer. 
Two or three medium sized squads of bulls, each led by a butcher. A squad of mournefang, maybe 6 strong and a couple of Gorgers just for fun. 

Now what do people think of any of these builds against Skaven? I'm looking to have fun but do not want to be tabled each game.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the dwarf gunline has quite some merrit against skaven, but I'd love to see the ogres VS skaven action. the whole fact of the army with the fewest models on the table versus the army that needs the most numbers on the table. seems hillarious.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the dwarf gunline has quite some merrit against skaven, but I'd love to see the ogres VS skaven action.

the whole thing of the army with the fewest models on the table versus the army that needs the most numbers on the table. seems hillarious.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts Haskanael! Ogres are number one when I think of it. 

Any other thoughts from anybody? Or are Haskanael the only on on the forum playing fantasy?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

There are a select few of us but we do exist 

Personaly I love the dark elves, they look awsome, they are going to have an update and the lore is lovely. Also the 2 shots per crossbow will do very nicely against cheap hordes.

Dwarf gunlines would do worst i think, the high strength low shots would just get soaked up by the skaven, and the organ guns/ flame cannons wouldnt be enough.

Ogers could be fun, i havnt seen them in their new edition so couldnt comment on effectiveness. 

My thoughts 

Khrone


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I would wait until the Dark Elves get an update (next month I think it is) and see what the new mini's look like. Apparently they are amazeballs.

I'd be tempted by Orges just because of the low body count but it all depends on how you feel about painting flesh as they have a lot of it!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Getting secret tactic tips I see, I will Kill-kill you quick-quick anyways!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I play Ogres a lot and they're a lot of fun to play, don't worry too much about painting flesh as there are a lot of good shades, inks and washes that add depth with very little effort. They're a great army to play and get into the game with as it is a low model count army and they do have a few different ways to play them as well.

Dark Elves are one of my forgone armies and the one that I miss the most, they have an amazing variety of builds that can be very competative and could do extremely well against skaven.

My main army is Orcs and Goblins so i'll ignore your other choice


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

just due to my general fantasy bias, I would go with the dwarves, every game, movie or book that has them, I instantly side with them. Tough as hell mountain men, they care nothing for cheap magic and parlor tricks. Not afraid of anything "well as far as I'm concerned" and it's not beneath them to settle any dispute with the edge of an axe.

"Let them come" -Gimli-


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Right.

Up until around 2000 points, expect pretty much every game in Fantasy to be the same.
Once you have 2-2.5k, you can make some variation in your game because you'll have more units to play with.

People can disagree with this, but this is how I felt.

If you're going to play Fantasy, don't do it be Half. Yes, a fully painted Fantasy army looks amazing, but you won't have that straight away. So expect things to take time.


----------

